# DoorDash Extra Pay not getting paid



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I don't mind Door Dash for the most part but the whole trying to speak to someone is a bear.

So on Sunday 07/22, DoorDash had a Dasher promotion going on an extra $5 per delivery. I was thinking, Ok lets do it. So I never did that area of the market before so I signed up for 1.5 hours. During that time I accepted and completed two deliveries. One of those deliveries sent me into the adjacent area where I was not scheduled but was also running the same exact promotion to pickup from a restaurant in that area. My dash was ending near and I was in the adjacent area about 5 min from the border. The app would not allow me to extend the dash, which I felt was ridiculous considering the area was very red.

So the dash ended just as I am coming across into my original area I was working in. I go to check my earnings and my extra pay was only $5 instead of $10. I was like, what the heck is this. I then signed up again for a another dash for 2.5 hours. In this next dash I completed 5 deliveries. One of these deliveries, again, sent me over the border to the other area to pick up food from a restaurant. At that time and for hours after that delivery, again, was running the same promotion of an extra $5 per delivery. I delivered it then returned to my area as again, its so close. When I ended that dash, it shoes I completed 5 deliveries but my extra pay was only $20.

So ofcourse I contact doordash and open up a support ticket. That was Sunday. Its now Tuesday. I still have not heard back from them.

First, I am not understanding why I am not getting the extra pay when I was signed up for the dash block, I didn't ask to be sent offers outside my area, and that the other area was running the same exact promotion. I feel that not getting the $5 is directly contributed to leaving the area to pick up an order in another. I may be wrong but this is what I am assuming.

I also do not understand who drew this area map. They seem to have no idea how that particular area works. While I do not think both areas should be combined, its pretty obvious with both larger towns next to each other, literally, but in different areas, both towns should be in the same area. 

Anyone else having this same issue with DoorDash?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Usually over the weekend they're backed up with Open tickets you should probably hear something later on today or tomorrow


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I had dashes that didn't payout extras...the master doordash computer is having issue as of late, with dashes locking up...my payouts where not nearly as high as yours ,so I skipped it. I've also noticed the leads times changed back from +10 minutes.

I think kids over at doordash play with the main computer too much.


----------



## BriBarb88 (Mar 14, 2018)

They keep telling me they paid me my on/time pay and didn’t. I’ve been emailing back and forth with them for a week and a half.


----------

